# Any "free" mods that can be done to an 05 gto?



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the gto world also to the v8 world. I used to own a 92 dodge stealth twin turbo built with 600 hp. Anyway, is there any "free" mods or next to free mods that can be done to the ls2?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Driver mod is free.

Free, cheap, and GTO don't really go together though.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

^^Agreed^^ 

Please feel free to fill us all in if you find any free mods other than weight reduction.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Only free mods I found were cranking up the stock sub amp thats hidden in the trunk, snipping a terminal from the fog cancel relay so that fogs stay on with high beams, and pulling the drl relay to cancel daytime running lights. But yea free and gto don't mesh


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh and you can hard wire in a aux input to the stock radio with a headphone wire and rocker switch using the Bluetooth harness that's hidden under the carpet on the passenger side of the console. Not free but cheap....sq sucks tho


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

Tell me more about wiring this aux input to the factory radio? Would i be able to hook up my ipod?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Very simple mod, search in the forum as there are detailed write ups on it. I posted responses to them. Basically there is a plug hidden under the carpet in the passenger side of the center console that you tap into, it was designed for a Bluetooth adapter. You just get a headphone wire and cut one end and strip and splice into the input of the plug, that plug is designed to make the radio auto switch to its input when active so you have to put a switch on the ground to turn aux mode on and off... And yes you can use a iPod or any other device that has a headphone jack. The quality of sound isn't the best as you can't adjust the equalizer on this input, it's designed to optimize voice for a phone call not music, and it's mono only not stereo.... But for a free or well $5 mod it's pretty good.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If 'pretty good' can be defined as the ability to play a device through an input that isn't designed for it, with reduced sound quality through a head unit that isn't very good to begin with......


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

For better sound quality I would suggest just going to best buy and getting one of those universal ipod inputs for 100 bucks. May not be as cheap, but it can plug-in either a minpin or the ipod usb jack so you can charge your ipod when it's plugged in. Also, there's a little square hole in the plastic around the accessory tray, snip a little square in the rubber piece; looks real nice and professional. You might need to buy an adapter for the fm transmitter to the blaupunkt antenna cord, so another $20 but if you're interested in the music side of things, it's worth it. I use it every day and am soo happy I have it-I got real tired of listening to the same 6 cds.


----------



## Dishphead (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, and porting and polishing your tb and im is free, that'll increase throttle response and give you a lil more kick in the upper rpms.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I use a wireless ipod radio transmitter. You can get them off of ebay super cheap. Works great and the sound quality does not suffer.


----------

